# Melting hubcap Cub Cadet XT1



## John3me (Sep 16, 2018)

We had two front hubcaps fall off. First one we found after it was run over. Second one was just today. We found it just after it came off. It was hot and had a tendril of melted plastic coming from it like pulled taffy. It fell off because the axle got hot enough to melt the plastic.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

John3me said:


> We had two front hubcaps fall off. First one we found after it was run over. Second one was just today. We found it just after it came off. It was hot and had a tendril of melted plastic coming from it like pulled taffy. It fell off because the axle got hot enough to melt the plastic.


Welcome to the forum John. Bearings would be my guess, if there was a question there.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You likely have bushings, but it might have ball bearings. You want to be careful because the hub will eventually start cutting into your spindles, and then it becomes a bit more involved repair.


----------



## John3me (Sep 16, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum John. Bearings would be my guess, if there was a question there.


Yeah, forgot a last sentence or two. I'm going to try greasing the axles when it is cooled down.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd actually clean and inspect things closely because if you have that magnitude of heat, it's likely damaged the bushings / races etc etc. While I'm at it, I myself, take in to account at the beginning of the season, everything that needs lubrication, and address it before I start mowing my first time of the season. I'd get you a service and or operation manual if you don't already have one, and those publications will point out the service areas you need to pay attention to. Good luck!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

They have flange bearings that are "wimpy." They require grease frequently or they will fail in just a season of use, or immediately upon getting wet, the races made from pressed mild steel. The bearings, two on each wheel, are around $5 each from the MTD mower parts supply folks, a bit more from a bearing house that sells real quality replacements (need to take your old bearings in to obtain new ones, bearing houses sell based on dimensions not equipment model).


----------

